

The Times loses almost 90% of its readership after going pay - adamhowell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jul/20/times-paywall-readership?CMP=twt_gu

======
icey
So the real question is whether the £1.4m a year they estimate they'll bring
in now is significantly higher or lower than the revenues they were generating
when they were free.

I would assume their operating costs are now noticeably lower, at least from a
hosting and bandwidth perspective. Maybe this isn't a doomsday scenario for
them.

~~~
russell
I would say that little money isnt worth the loss of readership. Let's say the
next scheme to save the empire is tee shirt sales. They have lost 90% of their
customer base. Driving away customers isnt going to save newspapers.

